# A totally strange day!



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

You wouldn't believe the strange day I've been having. I went to Best Buy to take a look at the Fire 7 HD. While I'm standing there a guy grabs my credit card, runs over to the checkout and buys the very HD I was looking at. Then he runs back over to me, grabs my arm, twists it up behind my back and says, "Take the Fire. Take the Fire." Well, being that my arm was really hurting and not wanting to make a scene, I of course took the Fire.  

But wait ... it gets stranger!!

So I get home and walk into my house and that same guy is there sitting at my computer. I look over his shoulder and he's on the Amazon site. I see he's just clicked the Go to checkout button and he's ordered the very Amazon cover I wanted, the dark blue one. Without saying anything he gets up and runs out of my house and down the street.

As I said, a very strange day.  

(that's my story and I'm sticking to it!)


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

OMG!! So sorry...!! STOP THIEF!! Quick, call the police....................(then PLEASE send him to my house..the secret will be safe with me)!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yesterday upon the stair
i met a man who wasn't there
he wasn't there again today
oh how i wish he'd go away


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That happens to me all the time.  (HappyGuy's experience, not telracs's)


Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Oooooh I know that guy!


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

That guy has a sister.  I run into her all the time!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

No way!  That's how a 32GB 7" Fire got pre-ordered on my Amazon account!  I didn't want to say anything because it sounds so...like you said...strange...

Must be the alignment of the stars or something...


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

This cracked me up!!!!      Too funny!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

It made for a HappyGuy kinda day for me!!     Now all I gotta do is figure this thing out.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hahaha, I might try that story on the wife next time i buy goodies we cant afford xD


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

Cyanide5000, if that doesn't work, just tell her you were ambien sleepshopping.  I have a friend that did that a lot on qvc, it's one of the reasons she stopped taking it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

crca56 said:


> Cyanide5000, if that doesn't work, just tell her you were ambien sleepshopping.  I have a friend that did that a lot on qvc, it's one of the reasons she stopped taking it.


Bless you for that ingenious idea. my wife is on to all my tricks, but I've never tried the sleepshopping con. It should work, since she usually picks up my Ambien prescription at the pharmacy.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OHH I had a friend do the Ambien shopping! internet style.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

better ambien shopping than ambien driving, i've heard of that too


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^^  I think I've seen several people ambien driving!


----------

